# Portable Generators



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone, If you are considering purchasing a Portable Generator for your trailer this information may be helpful. After researching the electrical load our 13,500 BTU A/C unit draws, here's what I've found... Minimum wattage requirement at start-up(this is when your compressor kicks on) 2800 Watts or 25.45 Amps. Minimum "Running" Wattage requirements(this is when compressor is running steady) 1800 Watts or 16.36 Amps. I personally own a 2,000 watt Honda generator. This unit, for example will run everything in the trailer WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE A/C UNIT. The reason I bring this up is because MY Generator will run the A/C for a time. Each time the compressor kicks on the life of the compressor is shortend. The reason this occurs is because the compressor doesnt start rotating quickly enough. This acts almost like a short causing exessive heat and eventually failure. Thanks for listening! Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I guess you could always invest in another EU2000, and hook them together to run the A/C. The EU3000 is a little larger than I would want to lug around camping. I guess down South...it would be a necessity!

Thanks for your tips.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian thanks for confirming what I've read about the 2000 series. From what I've read you either need 2 of the 2000 or one 3000 to really be able to run the A/C. My DW likes to not have to conserve power, even with the dual 6v batteries she always feels like she has to skimp and worry about turning off the lights and fans. Having something to provide a good charge when we are drying camping would make things easier. But the idea of buying 2 2000's or even one 3000 just makes my pocket book cringe.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I needed a generator because I've always dry camped more. Also, it's nice to have air in the Summer (and the desert in the spring). I got a great deal at Mayberry's. $1699. plus shipping. It's really not that bad moving it around. I just keep it on a little dolly and roll it out to my truck and lift it into the rear corner of the bed and lock it up. One thing that helps is I don't keep much gas in it when I have to lift it. If you get a 3000 don't get the wheel kit because that adds more weight. It's so nice to just turn the key to start it. If you have any other questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Buy a coleman 1850 watt generator only as a last resort. Had one and could not wait to get rid of it. Very noisy and vibrated like crazy but it did have enough power to run the microwave or refer but not at the same time. It also worked good to keep batteries charged because it has a built in charger, TO BAD IT WAS SO LOUD> kirk


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm new here and bought the 23rs back in December. We can't wait to take it out in May. We live in Northern Nevada and the weather is still pretty unpredictable right now. Anyone have any comments or ideas about the Yamaha 3000 watt with boost control generator. I called the dealer we purchased the coach from and they recommened an Onan 4000 watt. The problem with that is it has a db output in the 71 range. A little noisy for camping or evening use at NASCAR races.The Yamaha has a db in the 59 range I believe. The dealer also said something about inverter technology not lasting very long. (?) Any and all comments, suggestions or ideas are welcomed.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I heard lot of good things about the yamaha generator. They are suppose to be queit and dependable. They are comparable to the honda both get good reveiws on the open roads forum website. I think the dealer is pulling your leg as far as the inverter and just trying to sell you a Onan but most of those are made to be built-in units and most new ones are very quiet as well. Go for the Yamamha or a honda unless you plan to have it built in. I did research on built in units and the one that fit without major changes is the Generac 3600/ sine wave inverter, it has low noise and is lite weight (99#). Good luck Kirk


----------



## ngc1514 (Sep 10, 2003)

When in the Keys last month, thought I'd try running the A/C in our 25FB off a single Honda EU2000 and it worked. Ran the A/C for an hour so the unit cycled several times and not once did the Honda breaker trip. Was not running any other appliances at the time.

HOWEVER - after listening to how hard the Honda was working, I don't think I'd actually run the A/C on a single EU2000. It worked, but the poor Honda was struggling when the A/C cycled on.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the helpful info on generators!

Does anyone know where, or even if, you can rent one for a week? We're planning a road trip to Bristol, TN at the end of the summer for the night NASCAR race. Since we really don't have an on-going need for a generator, I was hoping we could rent one of the quiet ones (like a Honda 2000). I have no idea where even to start to look for such a rental place, if it exists.

Ideally, I'd love to power the AC with it, but if we can at least run the "fan" option only on the AC to have ventilation, that would be good enough. We'd also like basic power, TV/VCR power, etc.

If anyone knows a place to rent these, I'd really appreciate the info (I'm in southern NJ, right outside of Philadelphia).

Thanks!

go6car


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought a COLEMAN 2500 Watt generator when the FLOOD OF THE MILLENIUM (1997) wiped out my house, neighborhood, and city.









We were SERIOUSLY DRY camping on the driveway in my tent trailer after the waters receded. No water, power, or sewer for well over a month. Nearest outhouse was 2 blocks walking distance. Two adults, 2 teens, 2 dogs, and 2 cats living in a tent trailer for a month...in ND...in APRIL! (yes, I had to sweep the snow off the tent ends to keep them from collapsing)









Anyway, I used this generator to power us up during the daytime to pump the (over 7 ft. deep) contaminated river water out of my house. The generator is small, but kept the pumps running for over a week to get the water out, and charged the trailer battery to run the furnace/lights.

Long story short...
Those generators are SO LOUD, it's like a chain saw running wide open. Don't even think of using one camping, or you'll make lots of enemies. The nice new quiet ones are the way to go.

End of rant.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have you checked your local tool rental outlet. Some of the franchise chains are Nations Rent, and United Rental, but there are not the only ones. I would think if anyone had units to rent, it would be one of these places.

Tim


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Go6car, You Martin fan you!!! I don't know of any rental stores in our area that use the Hondas. Probably because these stores can buy most other brands at half the price. If you don't find anything before your trip, flip me an E-Mail your welcome to use mine if I'm not camping that weekend. Brian







Jackson, NJ.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info, and thanks for the nice offer, Brian! We actually may end up buying one afterall! I'll keep you posted. Thanks again!

-go6car!


----------

